# Killen's BBQ Rubs?



## Wes427 (Nov 6, 2016)

Has anyone tried them? There's a red rub and a salt and pepper one. I saw them at HEB this weekend.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

I use their salt and pepper exclusively. Not sure if itâ€™s any better but itâ€™s easier....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T-Muney (Aug 12, 2005)

BretE said:


> I use their salt and pepper exclusively. Not sure if itâ€™s any better but itâ€™s easier....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same here. The pepper in the S&P rub is really good for some reason. Maybe itâ€™s just my imagination.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

T-Muney said:


> Same here. The pepper in the S&P rub is really good for some reason. Maybe itâ€™s just my imagination.


For $8 a bottle it better be.


----------



## Stumpgrinder1 (Jul 18, 2016)

The red one is HOT. Im a seasoning guy but its too potent for me


----------



## Wes427 (Nov 6, 2016)

What are you guys using it on? I was thinking about putting a pork butt on this weekend. I like something that has some sweetness to it. I normally use Goode Co. rib rub, but i'm out.


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

I use the s&p on everything unless I am using a mix of Uncle Chrisâ€™ and Chupacabra


----------



## T-Muney (Aug 12, 2005)

Wes427 said:


> What are you guys using it on? I was thinking about putting a pork butt on this weekend. I like something that has some sweetness to it. I normally use Goode Co. rib rub, but i'm out.


Mostly steaks and brisket or beef fibs. If I used it on pork I would throw some grub rub in too.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Forgot, I did use the red rub on some ribs. Ribs were very good but I finishedâ€™em off with some Head Country hot and spicy and it kinda overpowered everything else.....


----------



## irbjd (Aug 11, 2005)

Wes427 said:


> What are you guys using it on? I was thinking about putting a pork butt on this weekend. I like something that has some sweetness to it. I normally use Goode Co. rib rub, but i'm out.


For pork butt I coat with yellow mustard and then apply rub of kosher salt, coarse black pepper, and turbinado sugar.


----------



## randeg (Dec 29, 2005)

*Rub*

I use my own salt and pepper mix. Equal mix of coarse ground pepper and kosher salt. Mix it a larger container and put it in a shaker. After coating the brisket I put a VERY LIGHT sprinkle of Salt Lick brisket rub. It is very spicy(hot). How it is cooked is more important than the seasoning. Everyone that has had my brisket says It's the best they have had. Personally, although I appreciate that, I don't buy it.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

randeg said:


> I use my own salt and pepper mix. Equal mix of coarse ground pepper and kosher salt. Mix it a larger container and put it in a shaker. After coating the brisket I put a VERY LIGHT sprinkle of Salt Lick brisket rub. It is very spicy(hot). How it is cooked is more important than the seasoning. Everyone that has had my brisket says It's the best they have had. Personally, although I appreciate that, I don't buy it.


How long do you smoke it? Wrap in foil or butcher paper?


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Bohlners Fiesta fajita seasoning base, then med coat of Chupacabra brisket magic.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

BretE said:


> How long do you smoke it? Wrap in foil or butcher paper?


Till it's done...:biggrin:


----------



## K LoLo (Sep 5, 2012)

Used to mix my own salt and pepper, but now I just buy this stuff. Just easier. 

Typically I coat the brisket with a light layer of a sweet rub, and then do a heavy layer of the S&P. 

For ribs, I do the opposite. Heavy on the sweet, light on the S&P. Been coming out OK.


----------

